# Tent recommendations



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Mods - please move if there's a better place to post this...

I'm looking for recommendations for a 4 person tent that is EASILY put up. DH is disabled, I am not the handiest of people, so emphasis on EASY. If your 5 year old can handle, that's what I'm looking for.  Brands/models or links to same would be _greatly_ appreciated!!


----------



## -JohnD- (Sep 16, 2012)

For super easy and fast set-up search for "self erecting tents". I did a quick look but the biggest I saw was for two adults though they might make four person models. Regular dome tents are not real hard to set-up most have 4 to 6 shock poles but doing one of the larger ones solo can be a pain but can be done.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

We had a dome tent (we called it a "pop up" tent) when I was a kid. To this day I have an irrational fear that one of the fiberglas poles will snap & poke my eye out.


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

I set my criteria for purchasing a tent: able to be set up by one person, tall enough I could stand to put on my pants, a four season tent, big enough for four people.
I talked with a Cabela's rep and was enquiring about a dome tent. He said I could set up a dome by myself but without help it would be too much wear on the frame tunnels. He recommended I go to Camp Mor and look at the Eureka Timberline Outfitter, an "A" frame tent. I did, and never looked back. It was even more impressive with the results of a Colorado snowstorm resting on it during an elk hunt.
That was in 1988 .
This summer, my tent died and I didn't hesitate. I looked up Camp Mor and ordered a new one. The grandson and I took it out for three nights and it rained every night hard enough riverlets formed and ran through the campsite and we were dry. The 8X10 is rated for 6 persons , however 3 or 4 is more comfortable.
There are tents that do up faster, but this one will be up after a storm. As with all tents a tarp underneath and one inside on the floor make them last a lot longer.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Most modern tents are _relatively_ easy to set up. I've found the models with symmetrical poles and patterns to be pretty self explanatory and require little effort. The models with poles going all kinds of different directions seem to always require the manual to be pulled to remember how everything goes.

Since your husband is disabled, other tent aspects may need to be considered as well.
- Door opening. Is it easy to get into? Height requirements?
- Floor space. Does he need a bit extra to get around?
- Height. Many 4-person are too short to stand up. If you need to stand up, you're going up in size.
- Seasons. Do you need a 4-season tent? If so, cost and/or weight is going up.
- Duration. Do you need a tent for a night or 2 or going for a week or more? The latter is normally a more robust tent in size, cost, setup and weight.
- Weight. Based on everything else mentioned, you may end up with a relatively heavy tent in which case it normally takes more than one person.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

headhunter said:


> I set my criteria for purchasing a tent: able to be set up by one person, tall enough I could stand to put on my pants, a four season tent, big enough for four people.
> I talked with a Cabela's rep and was enquiring about a dome tent. He said I could set up a dome by myself but without help it would be too much wear on the frame tunnels. He recommended I go to Camp Mor and look at the Eureka Timberline Outfitter, an "A" frame tent. I did, and never looked back. It was even more impressive with the results of a Colorado snowstorm resting on it during an elk hunt.
> That was in 1988 .
> This summer, my tent died and I didn't hesitate. I looked up Camp Mor and ordered a new one. The grandson and I took it out for three nights and it rained every night hard enough riverlets formed and ran through the campsite and we were dry. The 8X10 is rated for 6 persons , however 3 or 4 is more comfortable.
> There are tents that do up faster, but this one will be up after a storm. As with all tents a tarp underneath and one inside on the floor make them last a lot longer.


 In the 70s we lived in and survived some powerful tropical storms in the Florida Keys for over 5 months ,we had a 2 room Coleman tent . One of the best times of my life . We fished off Key Largo and had right out of the field veggys from local markets. That tent was used for over 10 years. But they don't make them like that anymore, so thanks for info about the Eurecka one.

I'm known by my kids and grandkids as a professional camper,haha. My son hates zippers to this day though, got him in trouble being rough with the zippers. We have 3 tents now just for vacation camping, we don't do strange beds or bathrooms for over 25 years now.

When bus wasn't running last year hubby and I stayed in our tent at campground.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/user/nutnfancy/search?query=tent

Check that link love that guys gear reveiws and on the items that I own that he has reveiwed I find he is spot on with my own veiws. That link will take you to a list of tent reveiws he's done all good stuff and he rates and comers how easy to set up how they perform in all seasons etc,


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Whatever tent you get, unless it comes with a fly tarp built in, I highly recommend getting a light but strong tarp to put over the tent as it will help keep condensation from forming on the inside of the tent fabric. Also you'll be warmer because snow, rain or wind will not so easily pull the heat away as it creates a dead air space. I used to have a fairly large Coleman tent that would heat up real good with just a Coleman lantern.


----------

